# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Age and Location

## Garin

Just curious how many people on this this site are originally from Oklahoma and what their ages are.  I will go first

I'm 38 and have lived in Oklahoma all my life.

----------


## Tavia

I am 45 and have lived in Oklahoma all of my life.

----------


## hoya

I'm 35, born and raised here, moved to DC for law school.  Now I'm back.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

44, have lived in Oklahoma since 1986.

----------


## bchris02

28, military brat. Lived in Oklahoma in the '90s for a few years and moved away. Moved back from Charlotte, NC in 2012 for the economic opportunity.

----------


## LocoAko

23, born and raised in NYC and moved to Oklahoma (Norman) last year for grad school.

----------


## PWitty

23, born and raised on the KS side of the KC metro. Graduated from KU in July 2013. Currently living up in Pennsylvania/New York for field training, but will be moving to OKC within the next year.

----------


## bradh

34, born in Chicago but was only there a few months before my folks moved back home to Katy outside of Houston.  Went to college outside of San Antonio, then back to Houston for a few years.  Picked up and moved to Phoenix on a whim for a couple of years, then met my wife and moved to Grapevine/DFW for a couple of years before being transferred here.

----------


## AP

24, raised in Tulsa area. Went to OSU, graduated in 2012, moved to OKC for work after that.

----------


## Richard at Remax

29 born and raised in OKC (mostly Edmond) area, including going to OU

----------


## adaniel

27, Born at Mercy in NWOKC in 1986. My dad's job in the USAF moved us to Altus shortly after that, before leaving OK for good to Alaska, then UK for a while, then back to the US for a few more bouts of base hopping before my dad finally retired and we moved to DFW in the late 90s. Lived there until 2004, when I came to OU. Graduated in 2009 (three cheers for the 5 year plan!) and been in OKC ever since.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

35, born in Norman, raised in Edmond, only lived in NC Missouri for my sophomore thru senior years of high school. Went to OSU for a couple of years and then moved back down here and have lived in OKC since '99.

----------


## Bellaboo

60...ouch. Lived in OKC and Yukon forever. Attended OSUOKC, UCO and SWOSU. Have visited about 50 countries in 4 continents over the years. And there's No place like home.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I guess it doesn't count if you've lived here in Oklahoma longer than some of the "native-born" have lived.  =)

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I guess it doesn't count if you've lived here in Oklahoma longer than some of the "native-born" have lived.  =)


Come on Rad....you can do it. Let us know you're the record oldest hack on the net, lol.

----------


## ctchandler

OKCisOK4me,
I'll let RM off the hook, I think I'm older than he is.  I'm 70, and except for my time in the U. S. Navy have lived here all my life.  Born at St. Anthony.  Raised in South OKC but have lived in N. E. OKC since 1975.
C. T.


> Come on Rad....you can do it. Let us know you're the record oldest hack on the net, lol.

----------


## Just the facts

44.  Born in Oklahoma and lived in Oklahoma on four different occasions bouncing between OK and California.  I have been in Florida since '94.  I've lived in Dustin, Graham, Healdton, Norman, Altus, and Moore.

I also like walking in the rain, piano music, and the sound of running water.   :Smile: .

----------


## Dubya61

> 43.  Born in Oklahoma and lived in Oklahoma on four different occasions bouncing between OK and California.  I have been in Florida since '94.  I've lived in Dustin, Graham, Healdton, Norman, Altus, and Moore.
> 
> I also like walking in the rain, piano music, and the sound of running water.  .


Now if you like Pina Coladas ... rats.  I just gave away my age!

----------


## poe

32. Born in Cheyenne; lived in Edmond for 2 years, but mostly raised in Fort Smith. I now live in Amarillo and frequently visit  OKC.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Now if you like Pina Coladas ... rats.  I just gave away my age!



Pina Coladas - San Juan PR. Hilton Hotel - had one in the bar where they were invented...The best I've ever had too.

----------


## soonerguru

> Pina Coladas - San Juan PR. Hilton Holtel - had one in the bar where they were invented...The best I've ever had too.


Gotta say, I had a few pina colodas in Puerto Rico and they were the best I've had before or since.

----------


## soonerguru

> 23, born and raised in NYC and moved to Oklahoma (Norman) last year for grad school.


Awesome! I had the great pleasure of living in NYC. Did you grow up in Brooklyn? Queens? Manhattan?

----------


## Dubya61

Now I've totally jacked this thread, but ... Daquiris at the Daquiri Palace in Palma de Mallorca were cool, too, but might not have represented the acme of the drink ... just the beach atmosphere.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Now I've totally jacked this thread, but ... Daquiris at the Daquiri Palace in Palma de Mallorca were cool, too, but might not have represented the acme of the drink ... just the beach atmosphere.


It was at the Caribe Hilton in 1954 at the Oasis Bar that the Pina Colada was invented.........so you're in the neighborhood of 59.....

----------


## Dubya61

> It was at the Caribe Hilton in 1954 at the Oasis Bar that the Pina Colada was invented.........so you're in the neighborhood of 59.....


Naw, actually, I was referencing the Pina Colada song that JTF evoked.  Actually, I'm 52 ...  61 is my birth year, and since I'm not REALLY shy about my age or history, here's the rest of the OP-requested info:  Born and grew up in Ponca City.  Moved to Norman to attend school.  Joined the Navy and returned to OK in 2006.  Lived here ever since.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

I'm 19, born & raised in OKC. Currently living in Atlanta for college, but will most likely move back to OKC once I'm done with what I need here in Atlanta (I've also considered moving to Munich, Germany, but that's just if everything aligns ideally).

----------


## elitespy

25 years old.  Born in Birkenfeld Germany and lived there for 5 years,  Moved to Ft. Irwin, California for another 4 years, Then back to Germany (Weisbaden this time) for 3 years from there moved to Ft. Hood, Texas where my dad retired and stayed in Killeen where I spent the most time in one place (10 Years).  After high school moved up here to go to college met my wife who lived in Yukon and now I am a permanent resident of OKC.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

^^two Germans posting at the same time. Haha. I wasn't born in Germany, but my family is German & spends some time in Germany & my uncle is fluent in German while the rest of my family knows enough to get by but is also learning to speak fluently.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

32 - OKC - Moved here with work in 2005 from Austin.

----------


## pw405

28, lived in okc until 19, moved to norman for school, still live in Norman but work in OKC for past 5 years.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Come on Rad....you can do it. Let us know you're the record oldest hack on the net, lol.


Moved here in 1973 at the tender age of 21.  Jones . . . Crutcho . . . Nicoma Park . . . Midwest City . . . Jones . . . Oklahoma City . . . The Village.

To spare you the math, I'm 61.

Sometimes I feel--at least mentally--like I'm about 25.  Or at least what I imagine I recall it was like to be 25.  But I'm old.  I forget.   =)

----------


## bradh

> 32. Born and raised in Alaska. Lived in Oklahoma, Seattle, Vancouver BC, and Iraq.


I think maybe this was posted elsewhere, but where in Alaska?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Moved here in 1973 at the tender age of 21.  Jones . . . Crutcho . . . Nicoma Park . . . Midwest City . . . Jones . . . Oklahoma City . . . The Village.
> 
> To spare you the math, I'm 61.
> 
> Sometimes I feel--at least mentally--like I'm about 25.  Or at least what I imagine I recall it was like to be 25.  But I'm old.  I forget.   =)


My sister was born in 73.  She's 40 so thanks but I'm a Grandmaster at addition ;-)

----------


## warreng88

34, born and raised Okie. Son of a preacher man (cue the music) I have lived in Goodwell, Hugo, Tulsa, Tahlequah and Broken Arrow. Graduated from Broken Arrow HS, went to OCU for college and have lived in OKC for the last 15 years.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

36, family moved to Tulsa when I was 4 and Enid when I was 5.  I moved to OKC at 18 for college, and I have lived here ever since.

----------


## dmoor82

31, born in OKC and lived most of my life in the metro. I have also lived in TX, CA, AZ and MA for short durations, I currently reside in MWC.

----------


## CaptDave

48 - born at Ft Leavenworth, KS; 10 schools in 12 years before graduating high school; also lived in NC, SC, TN, KY, VA, NY, FL, AL, MO, WI, Japan, Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan; spent time in several other places for shorter periods; ended up in OKC in 2002 and after a few deployments decided to stay after retiring because of the dramatic changes in the city and so kids could finish high school where they started.

----------


## Achilleslastand

40-something and lived in the metro as well as Edmond and Yukon for basically all my life besides a stint in the USMC which mostly consisted of duty at several points in southern California.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Come on Rad....you can do it. Let us know you're the record oldest hack on the net, lol.


Not likely; I'll be 83 next March (but going on 35 mentally). Born in Stillwater, family travelled through Arkansas and Louisiana before moving to Elk City where I started school in 1936. Spent most of WW2 in Southern California but came back to OK in 1946. Graduated from OU in 1952. Spent 13 months in Korea during the big shoot there. Moved to the L.A. area in 1959 to get into the electronics industry as a tech writer, came back to OKC in 1962 and have been here ever since.

----------


## bchris02

> Not likely; I'll be 83 next March (but going on 35 mentally). Born in Stillwater, family travelled through Arkansas and Louisiana before moving to Elk City where I started school in 1936. Spent most of WW2 in Southern California but came back to OK in 1946. Graduated from OU in 1952. Spent 13 months in Korea during the big shoot there. Moved to the L.A. area in 1959 to get into the electronics industry as a tech writer, came back to OKC in 1962 and have been here ever since.


If you lived in Elk City in 1936 you probably had first hand experience with the dust bowl.  You mention being in California during WWII, was it the depression/dust bowl that lead you out there?  As somebody who actually experienced most of the 20th century, would you consider life better today or back during the postwar era?

----------


## G.Walker

32, born and raised in Utah, moved to McAlester, Ok when I was 13, went to college at OU, now living in Moore.

----------


## Pete

I'm 53 (!) and was born in Milwaukee but my family moved to OKC when I was only 3.  I stayed until the economic collapse of the late 80's, and at age 29 headed west to Southern California for graduate school and have been here ever since.


For those that don't know, I started on this site as a humble poster trying to keep tabs on my beloved hometown, then bought it (for WAY too much!) in order to keep it going.  I'm proud to say that we've grown by leaps and bounds since then and my #1 goal has always been to provide an asset to the community.

We've got some great things planned for the very near future as well.


And I always like to say, no matter where I live, Oklahoma City will always be my home.

----------


## hoya

Crap, at 35 I'm older than most of the people here.  Fortunately I'm a lot less mature.

----------


## windowphobe

The big six-oh, two-thirds of which were spent right here in the 405 (in all four quadrants over the years).

----------


## Jim Kyle

> If you lived in Elk City in 1936 you probably had first hand experience with the dust bowl.  You mention being in California during WWII, was it the depression/dust bowl that lead you out there?  As somebody who actually experienced most of the 20th century, would you consider life better today or back during the postwar era?


I do remember at least one dust storm, but remember that was when I started first grade. My earliest clear memory of those days is of hearing the break-in on WKY about Will Rogers and Wiley Post being killed in that Alaska plane crash, which was 1935. The worst dust storms I ever experienced, though, were both in Southern California -- one in 1943 and the other in 1961.

I did have lots of theoretical knowledge about the Dust Bowl, though. My father was in civil service, with the Shelterbelt program of the Forest Service from 1935 through 1940; its purpose was to combat the dust storms by planting trees as windbreaks. He was in charge of the Elk City district; we did spend a couple of years in OKC around 1939-40 but always considered Elk City to be home. That project shut down in late 40 or early 41, and he left civil service and took advantage of his lifetime teaching certificate (which he had never before used) to become the Vocational Agriculture teacher down at Dibble beginning in September of 1942. A couple of months later his old boss from Shelterbelt days asked him to come back to the Forest Service and manage a 1040-acre plantation to grow sagebrush for its natural rubber content, part of the Emergency Rubber Project that ran from 1942-46. The Dibble school board released him from his contract and we settled down in the middle of the plantation, between Beaumont and Banning in Riverside County. When the war ended, he transferred into the Veterans Administration and we came back to OKC.

As for whether things are better today, as compared to the immediate post-WW2 era, I'd have to say it's a mixed bag. Downtown OKC was far nicer then. The urban renewal debacle had not yet destroyed downtown, nor had the rush to the suburbs that prompted same yet begun. The trolley cars still ran, for a couple of years. Retail hadn't even begun to go as far out as Midtown, although Kerr's and Street's did expand up there before very long. As a teenager I felt absolutely no fear at going downtown by myself, or walking home from school (from NW 18 and Ellison to NW 20 and May). However when we first returned to OKC, we had to live for three months in a two-room "efficiency apartment" which was a converted single-car garage, at 313 NW 13. That definitely was no fun.

My classmates in the last few years of the 40s were all fully literate, and were able to make change without the help of a calculator, unlike many of today's high school graduates. So a lot of things were better then than they are now.

However it wasn't all a bed of roses. We didn't have computers, or even television until WKY finally came on the air from its makeshift studio in the Municipal Auditorium. TV networks were in their infancy, and shows broadcast on either coast didn't get here until a week later, being sent on 16-mm movie film. Since the state was still legally bone dry, much of the law enforcement structure was more than a trifle corrupted by influence of bootleggers; I had no trouble at all buying anything I wanted at the tender age of 19.

Medical science today is infinitely better than it was then; for more than a decade I've been living with a diagnosis that would have been almost immediately fatal before heart transplants became available, and would have required a transplant for a couple of decades after that. An implanted pacemaker and skilful medication have kept me around, with the heart failure apparently in full remission, though. The cost of such care may be unreasonably high, but I'm quite thankful that it exists.

So as I said, it's a mixed bag. The only two things of which I'm certain about this subject is that life has changed dramatically in the past 60 years, and that it will continue to do so during the next 60, with some things improving and others getting worse...

----------


## rjstone208

Born in South Dakota but moved to OKC when I was five.  Mom's from here.  Spent 20 yrs in Army including 2 yrs at Ft. Sill and tours in Japan, Vietnam, Germany, Korea and stateside in D.C., GA, AL, MO and HI with TDY's to almost every state and came home immediately upon retirement.  In Hawaii at the time and couldn't wait to get away from that place.  Vacation okay but sucks to live there.  I'm 67 and counting.  I kept my OKC resident status the whole 20 yrs but now live in Norman.   My kids were Army brats but both moved back home to OKC when they grew up and out.  Despite being world travelers both say they never considered living anywhere else.

----------


## stick47

Born in Stillwater in 1947. A few years in Wichita as a kid and back to OK since then. Wouldn't live anywhere else.

----------


## BrettM2

29, Lived in Oklahoma from 1992-2013 (Altus, Midwest City, OKC, Stillwater, and Edmond).  I miss OKC but I doubt my current career track will let me return (possibly for a few years at the end of the decade, but not likely).  I'll be keeping up here as long as Pete keeps the website going.

----------


## BG918

28 - Born and raised in the Dallas area, grade school in Tulsa, moved to Norman to go to OU then stayed after graduation working in OKC.  In the past 4 years I have been away from Norman working on projects in Tulsa and Denver but still own property there and return often.

----------


## ljbab728

66 and born in Norman.  I've been in the OKC area all of my life.

----------


## Ginkasa

26. Lived in OK most of my life with short stints in AK and AZ.

----------


## bandnerd

33, born and raised in Oklahoma. I grew up in rural southern OK, but migrated to the metro for college, and have stayed ever since. I have managed to live in a rural, suburban and urban area throughout that time, so I feel like I've gotten to know our state pretty well.

My mother's family is from OK, ranchers in southern Oklahoma for quite some time. Dad's family was more migratory through the southwestern part of the US and California.

----------


## Dustin

22, born here, raised here, went to school here, and plan to stay here if everything goes my way!   :Wink:

----------


## soonerguru

45, born in OKC, raised in Norman (where I graduated from OU). Did a short stint in NYC. Moved to OKC in the early 90s when this place was pretty much of a dump (though with many charms). Voted in the first MAPS election and have watched this city transform itself beyond anything I would have expected. Working hard to ensure this city is even more exciting and successful and cosmopolitan for my young teenage daughter to enjoy when she enters the work force.

----------


## SoonerQueen

I'm 62, born in Oklahoma City at the old Mercy Hospital. Grew up here in OKC and graduated from Northwest Classen High School.

----------


## boitoirich

30. Born in OKC, graduate of Classen SAS. I was educated at the University of Rochester in New York. After that, I moved to Honolulu for a while before accepting a teaching position in Taiwan. Now I am back in OKC and loving how much everything has changed. Although there is a lot going for the city now, there is still so much room for improvement -- especially when it comes to accountability from City Hall, expecting more from developers, and inspiring people to get out of their cars from time to time. I sometimes feel like I'm beating a dead horse, but my experiences have shown me how interrelated urban planning is to so many things such as health, social mobility, and equality. In the end, I only want the best things for my city -- and those things are within reach. 

Oh, and I am black and I am gay. It feels good to be able to say those things openly here of all places when 12 years ago I would have felt like an outcast. Bravo OKC!

----------


## bluedogok

49, born in Altus, parents moved to OKC when I was 6 months old. They are still in the same house they bought in December of 1965. I lived in Dallas in 1991-93, back to OKC until I moved to Austin in 2003, moved from Austin to Denver in late 2011.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

54, born at Wesley Hospital, grew up on the southside, moved to Dallas in the Great Depression of 1985, moved back in 91.

----------


## LocoAko

> Awesome! I had the great pleasure of living in NYC. Did you grow up in Brooklyn? Queens? Manhattan?


I'm actually from Jersey City, so I guess claiming NYC is a bit of a misnomer, but we associated more with NYC than any part of Jersey... you get the idea. :P

----------


## KayneMo

Age 22, born in Ada, raised in south-central and southeastern Oklahoma. Now attending OU, studying architecture.

----------


## rcjunkie

54, born, raised in OKC, moved to Tuttle in 74. Lived in Norman from 1985 to 2006, now live on beautiful Lake Tenkiller.

----------


## bchris02

This thread is interesting.  The average poster here is a bit older than I would have expected.  There are also fewer transplants than I would have guessed.

----------


## soonerliberal

27, born and raised in south OKC, went to OU for undergrad, moved to Arlington, VA (DC) for 5 years for work and grad school, now in Charlotte for work.

----------


## Midtowner

Mid 30s, born and raised in Edmond, attended Bishop McGuinness HS until switching to Edmond North my senior year (North had an actual AP program and an excellent fine arts program).  Graduated from UCO and then OCU Law.  I now live in OKC's Ward 1.

----------


## mkjeeves

57. Born in OKC at Wesley Hospital. Moved in and out of the state the first couple of decades. Have lived in Kansas, Texas, New Mexico, Arkansas and Alabama. Moved back and lived in OKC since '76. OU undergrad.

----------


## Milan

19. Born in Washington DC and live in Norman. I am going to occc and and love city planning and urban development stuff.

----------


## rlewis

I'm 42, and grew up in the Cincinnati area until college.  I went to college at Georgia Tech and the University of Kentucky.  After college, I worked in Nashville for a little while and then moved on to Dallas-Ft. Worth.  I moved from DFW to OKC in 2006 for my current job.  Even though I wasn't happy here at first because it was hard to adjust from living in a city that has just about everything (DFW) to a much smaller city, I've grown to like the area.

----------


## CaptDave

> I'm 42, and grew up in the Cincinnati area until college.  I went to college at Georgia Tech and the University of Kentucky.  After college, I worked in Nashville for a little while and then moved on to Dallas-Ft. Worth.  I moved from DFW to OKC in 2006 for my current job.  Even though I wasn't happy here at first because it was hard to adjust from living in a city that has just about everything (DFW) to a much smaller city, I've grown to like the area.


Another Techster! (Went there for a very short time.) Midtown ATL is one of my favorite places to hang out. I swore I would be back in the NC/TN mountains now, but you are right, this place does grow on you.

----------


## Jeepnokc

46, born in Tulsa but moved to Germany when I was one month old.  Then Maryland, Frankfurt Germany, Hanau Germany. Kansas City, Upstate New York, Ft Lewis Washington, Jenks OK and then finally Midwest City when I was 15 till graduating MWC.  Then junior college tour, Tulsa, a year on a 2 masted schooner sailing all over New England,  OU, a year in Scotland, OU, first job in Claremore OK and then back at OCU for law School at 27.  Have been a resident of OKC since then mostly in Gatewood or Heritage Hills East before moving to SW 104th and MacArthur 5 years ago.

I love OKC but just wish we were a hub airport so I could get to the beach a little quicker.

----------


## Snowman

33, from Yukon, was in Weatherford a few years during college.

----------


## jmpokc1957

56. I was born in Indiana and lived in several places until we moved to OKC in 1963. My father worked at General
Electric and I went from first grade thru high school in the Putnam City School system. One year at the OSU Technical Center and then the family moved to the Portland, Oregon, area in 1976 where I've been  ever since.

 As I grew up in OKC that's where home will always be although my wife's and my family live up here in the Pacific North West. I guess that's where we'll stay.

----------


## sayyes

29 years old here.  I was born in MWC and I grew up in Norman.

----------


## ewoodard70

43 years old, and born, raised, and currently in MWC. Plan to retire to Eufaula Lake. Mother was born around Lookeba Okla. and father was born around Henryetta Okla. Went to college at Northwestern Oklahoma State University in Alva.

----------


## trousers

Late 30's.  Born & raised in SE Ok, college in Ada, short stint in Norman.  Been in OKC for the last 14 years, all in the NW side.

----------


## easternobserver

34, here ten years, via Syracuse, DC, northern NH and originally eastern MA.  And I know how to drive in the snow.

----------


## ctchandler

Easternobserver,
I spent almost four years in Northern Maryland and I was a pretty good driver in the snow, but it is a skill that needs practice and since I have been here since 1968, so those skills have diminished considerably.We just don't have enough snow (thankfully) to keep in practice.  So, be kind (not that you aren't) to the natives, they try!
C. T.


> 34, here ten years, via Syracuse, DC, northern NH and originally eastern MA.  And I know how to drive in the snow.

----------


## babycakes1970

Age 43. I was born and raised in Florida. I lived in Austin Texas for about three years from 1998 until 2001, then back to Florida. We moved to OKC in 2008 and plan to stay here forever. I will admit that I loved Austin too but my family is happy here. We live in the Northwest side near Bethany and Warr Acres.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Age 43. I was born and raised in Florida. I lived in Austin Texas for about three years from 1998 until 2001, then back to Florida. We moved to OKC in 2008 and plan to stay here forever. I will admit that I loved Austin too but my family is happy here. We live in the Northwest side near Bethany and Warr Acres.


Austin has made strides since that three year stint.  Welcome to the board!

----------


## MsDarkstar

I'm 35, born at St. Anthony's, Moore is and always has been home save for freshman year of college in Weatherford and a few years living in NW OKC.

----------


## Lauri101

58 years old, born in Corpus Christi, TX as a geologist's child. Lived in McAllen, Jackson, MS, Amarillo, moved to OKC in 1970 and graduated from Northeast High School.  Went in AF to San Antonio, Wichita Falls, Fort Walton Beach/Niceville, Incirlik, Turkey, Biloxi, MS and back here in 1981. Have lived in OKC but now in MWC for 30 years. 

House paid for last month so I'm done moving until it's time to head to the roaster so I can, once again, be a nice piece of ash.

----------


## RadicalModerate

^ Too cool for school, Lauri101.  =)  (still chuckling)

----------


## Rajah

Born in Weatherford, Oklahoma and raised in Ada, OK. Attended college at ECU in Ada and moved to Edmond in 2009, then Mesta Park in 2010 and now I live in Jefferson Park. I'm 24 years old.,

----------


## traxx

The title of this thread sounds a little pedo but okay, I'll bite. I'm 12 and I stay at a truck stop.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> The title of this thread sounds a little pedo but okay, I'll bite. I'm 12 and I stay at a truck stop.


I sense sarcasm.  Try reading the first post.  It's on page 1, lol.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I sense sarcasm.  Try reading the first post.  It's on page 1, lol.


Is that another way of saying "touch"?
If not, it should be. =)

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Is that another way of saying "touch"?
> If not, it should be. =)


I'm not touche'ing that with a 5 foot rod...

Sorry, bad joke on a bad joke.

----------


## workman45

I'm 54, born in Dallas, TX. Family moved back to Zoe, OK when I was 2. I was raised in Howe, OK. Move to Dallas for a year after high school then back to Howe. Moved to California in 1988, UTU negotiated me out of a job. Moved to Hayden, ID in 1991 and back to California in 2000. Moved to OKC in 2003 and would like to retire here.

----------


## cindycat

I'm 68, born in Miami, OK, graduated from NEO A&M and OSU, retired from Tinker AFB after 32+ years. In 2005 we left OKC for the Pacific Northwest and found, as the old saying goes, "it's a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there." After five years of trying, we finally sold our house in Washington and moved back to OKC in November...now house-hunting. I've used this forum quite a bit since we moved back.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

My Step-Dad was from Broken Bow. That's all I'm saying.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> My Step-Dad was from Broken Bow. That's all I'm saying.


I know THAT's a lie: Nobody would ever leave Broken Bow for no good reason. =)
(oh . . . wait . . . how else would the pending expos of The Bangladeshi "mafia" (as if . . .) ever have come into being?)

I sit corrected and support your cause.  For what it's worth.  It is, after all, an issue involving The Fundamentals of American Representative Republican Democracy . . . Well, Ain't it?  =)

----------


## DallasCop2566

*Age 69, lived in Oklahoma City from 1948 to 1966 at which time I entered the U.S. Army.  Upon discharge relocated to Dallas, Texas, joined the police department, retired after 32 years service and still live there.  Attended Putnam Heights Elementary, Harding Junior High and Central High School, graduating in 1963.*

----------


## Dennis Heaton

R.M. ... I have not been to Broken Bow (yet). I arrived in Oklahoma City in Sept. of 1999 after living in South Carolina for 19 years. Before that, I lived in Arizona for almost 4 years, and before that, I lived in California (San Francisco and San Diego) for the first 25 years of my life. And I have no hesitation in saying I am looking forward to my first Social Security Retirement Check later this year...it's gonna buy some new fishin' gear!

As for the East Pakistan Mafia...that will soon (some time between Jan 20 and Mar 20) be in the hands of several Federal, State, County and City Agencies/Departments/Offices. In the meantime...I still stand on my corner when the weather and time permit.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> House paid for last month so I'm done moving until it's time to head to the roaster so I can, once again, be a nice piece of ash.


HAH!!!  Congrats on paying off the house.  

55, born in Houston and lived in SE Texas (and one year in Alabama) until moving to NE OKC when I was 11.  Other than one year in San Antonio when I was 18, lived the next thirty years in Bethany and OKC.  Moved to the DC area (Northern Virginia) in 2000 and moved back to SW OKC ten years later.

----------


## Bill Robertson

54, born in St. Anthony. Lived as far away as Edmond once. Other than that NW Oklahoma City has always been home.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> R.M. ... I have not been to Broken Bow (yet). I arrived in Oklahoma City in Sept. of 1999 after living in South Carolina for 19 years. Before that, I lived in Arizona for almost 4 years, and before that, I lived in California (San Francisco and San Diego) for the first 25 years of my life. And I have no hesitation in saying I am looking forward to my first Social Security Retirement Check later this year...it's gonna buy some new fishin' gear!
> 
> As for the East Pakistan Mafia...that will soon (some time between Jan 20 and Mar 20) be in the hands of several Federal, State, County and City Agencies/Departments/Offices. In the meantime...I still stand on my corner when the weather and time permit.


I got the tip on Broken Bow/Idabell/etc. right here on this website.  Previously, I thought the Grand Lake Area was about as good as it got, Oklahoma-wise.  I was wrong.  Do not miss a trip down to that part of the state.

----------


## gjl

Age 58. Born in Chicago. Moved to Oklahoma in 1960 at age 5. Currently living in Warr Acres. Other than 3 years living in Stillwater after highschool attending OSU I have lived within 2 miles of where we settled in 1960.

----------


## SSEiYah

28 years old, been in OKC since 2009. Moved here from southwestern Idaho. I was here on contract work initially, but decided to make OKC my permanent home.

----------


## Head

53. Moved here from Knob Noster, in 1979.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> 53. Moved here from Knob Noster, in 1979.


What a delightful name.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> What a delightful name.


lol

----------


## RadicalModerate

> What a delightful name.


That's what I thought too!  Sounds like it is a few furlongs or whatever from Downton Abbey . . . well, don't it?
(in fact it's in Missouri . . . yes: I couldn't resist doing some research. =)

(and please excuse the somewhat bawdy lol's in the background of the foreground. =)

(back whar' i done come from, there was a hill--possibly more of a knoll--overlooking a power plant lake with a flagpole and a couple of old, rusting cannons. it was a "parking"/"make-out" location for local teens before and after a visit to the Motorena Drive-In Theater. i think the official name of the place was "American Legion Park" but it was known, locally, as Pecker's Knob.  honest to gawd, until i was about 19 years old i had no idea that there was a "double-ontawndray" involved in any of it.  i thought the name had something to do with birds or something.  and since this was back in '65 or so, just after "the British Invasion" i guess it did.)

----------


## Bellaboo

> What a delightful name.


It's at Whiteman AFB in Missouri.

----------


## bchris02

> 53. Moved here from Knob Noster, in 1979.


I lived in that town, way back when I was in elementary school.  Great memories.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> I lived in that town, way back when I was in elementary school.  Great memories.


You've lived everywhere lol

----------

